# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΟΣ ΤΖΟΓΟΣ

## Marnek

Καλημέρα!!
Είμαι ένα νέο μέλος της παρέας και θα ήθελα τις συμβουλές σας προκειμένου να σώσω τον γάμο μου.
Ο άντρας μου, όταν τον γνώρισα το 2001 ασχολιόταν με τα φρουτάκια μέχρι που έκλεισαν. Στη συνέχεια έπαιζε Στοίχημα και ΚΙΝΟ, αλλά δεν το σπουδαιολόγησα. Χαρτιά έπαιζε μόνο τα Χριστούγεννα που πήγαινε στην ιδιαίτερη πατρίδα του. 
Το 2006 παντρευτήκαμε και αμέσως έμεινα έγκυος. Καθώς διένυα τον 4ο μήνα εγκυμοσύνης μου, ένα φίδι (ε, συγνώμη, φίλος ήθελα να πω) παρόλο που γνώριζε πως είναι επιρρεπής στον τζόγο, του μίλησε για τον ηλεκτρονικό τζόγο. 
Αυτό ήταν. Από εκεί και πέρα που τον έχανες, που τον έβρισκες, κολλημένο σε μία οθόνη να παίζει πόκερ. Συμπεριφορά άκρως αντικοινωνική, φίλοι ερχόντουσαν κι εκείνος εκεί, να παίζει, δικοί του συγγενείς κλπ "Μέχρι να γεννηθεί το παιδί" μου έλεγε όποτε παραπονιόμουνα. 
Ναι, καλά, άλλαξαν πάρα πολλά! Μου έσπασε τα νεύρα. Όχι τόσο για τα λεφτά που χάνει (έχουμε χωριστό ταμείο στο σπίτι, γιατί άραγε;) όσο για τα νεύρα που έχει όταν χάνει (ξεσπάει σε καρέκλες, ποντίκια Η/Υ κλπ) και για το διαρκές μουρμουριτό που ακούω μέσα στο σπίτι όταν χάνει. 
Βέβαια, με ενοχλεί και πάρα πολύ το γεγονός ότι αδιαφορεί για μένα και για το παιδί του. Ότι του ζητήσω, αν το κάνει, θα το κάνει γρήγορα, νευρικά, σπαστικά, για να επιστρέψει εκεί πέρα. 
Βέβαια, κάποιες φορές το έχει σταματήσει. Έχει κλείσει τα site, έχει ορκιστεί ότι δεν θα ξαναπαίξει γιατί τον κλέβουνε κλπ. Αυτό διαρκεί κατά μέσο όρο καμία εβδομάδα (ανάλογα με τα οικονομικά).
Τι θα μπορούσα να κάνω για να τον πείσω ότι έχει πρόβλημα; Μπορώ εγώ να απευθυνθώ σε κάποιον ειδικό να μου δώσει συμβουλές; 
Επίσης, μέσω υπολογιστή παίζει και Στοίχημα που δεν είναι ούτε χρονοβόρο, ούτε ενοχλητικό. Θα έπρεπε να τα κόψει όλα μαζί ή αρκεί μόνο το πόκερ;
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το χρόνο σας!!
Μια μάνα σε απόγνωση!!
:(:(:(

----------


## liberchild

Τα πάθη δεν γιατρεύονται εύκολα, και για να βρούν θέση σημαίνει ότι αυτή υπάρχει. Πριν το τζόγο, αν γνωρίζεις είχε κάτι αντίστοιχο που να κολλάει ? αν είναι συζητήσιμος, που αμφιβάλλω, θα μπορούσατε να προσπαθήσετε μέσω ειδικού.

----------


## Marnek

Δυστυχώς,
πάντα από ότι φαίνεται κόλαγε σε κάποια μορφή τζόγου, απλά το \"Πάμε Στοίχημα\" ήταν απλή μορφή. 
Ο ηλεκτρονικός τζόγος νομίζει ότι του δίνει πολλά πλεονεκτήματα:
1. Παίζει από το σπίτι, άρα έχει άνεση,
2. Βάζει λεφτά μέσω paysafecard, άρα νομίζει ότι το ελέγχει,
3. Κάποιες φορές κερδίζει, άρα νομίζει ότι μπορεί έτσι να βγάλει χρήματα,
4. Παίζει μόνο το βράδυ, άρα νομίζει ότι δεν ενοχλεί την οικογένεια (το ότι κοιμάται όλο το απόγευμα και είναι απών δεν το μετράει).
Δυστυχώς δεν είναι καθόλου συζητήσιμος, γιατί το μόνο που λέει είναι \"δεν είμαι εξαρτημένος, τι λες τώρα;\" και ψάχνω να βρω τρόπο να το καταλάβει ή, τουλάχιστον, να δεχτεί ότι πρέπει να το κόψει. 
Ίσως θα έπρεπε να αναφέρω ότι και ο πατέρας του έπαιζε χαρτιά και μάλιστα δημιουργούσε οικονομικά προβλήματα στην οικογένεια. 
:(:(:(

----------


## mstrouf

αν αναφερεις τον πατέρα του ίσως να προκαλέσεις αντιδράσεις..
το ότι εσύ είσαι απέξω κ βλέπεις την όλη κατάσταση, δεν σημαίνει εκείνος ότι μπορεί να την αναγνωρίσει. θα σου προτεινα αν θελεις να το πας όσο πιο ηπια γίνεται, να συζητήσεις για τις υποχρεώσεις του σπιτίου κ οτι αυτό που κάνει δημιουργεί πρόβλημα κ άθελά του μένει αμέτοχος. 
γραφεις:
\"Βέβαια, με ενοχλεί και πάρα πολύ το γεγονός ότι αδιαφορεί για μένα και για το παιδί του. Ότι του ζητήσω, αν το κάνει, θα το κάνει γρήγορα, νευρικά, σπαστικά, για να επιστρέψει εκεί πέρα.\"
μπορείς πιστεύεις να κάνετε μια κουβέντα που να μπορούσε να διορθώσει τα μικρά καθημερινα προβλήματα κ ίσως να έπαιρνε κ το νόημα ο ίδιος;

----------


## Marnek

mmaria
να σου πω σχετικά με το να διορθώσει κάποια πράγματα.
Ένα πράγμα που πραγματικά με ενοχλεί είναι ότι είτε χάνει είτε κερδίζει φωνάζει και με ενοχλεί. Του έχω πει επανειλλημένα να κάθεται να παίζει χωρίς να φωνάζει, εκείνος τίποτα. 
Αφού, να φανταστείς, δεν σεβάστηκε ποτέ ούτε το γεγονός ότι διάβαζα για το μεταπτυχιακό μου και έγραφα εργασία, ούτε ότι έγραφα εξετάσεις.
Αυτός εκεί, να παίζει και να φωνάζει.
Λέει \"καταλαβαίνω, δεν θα το ξανακάνω\" απλά για να με ξεφορτωθεί και να συνεχίσει αμέριμνος. Τον ουρανό με τα άστρα μπορεί να μου υποσχεθεί εκείνη τη στιγμή!!
:(:(:(

----------


## mstrouf

με λίγα λόγια, δεν θα μπορέσει να αναγνωρίσει ότι μένει αμέτοχος στο γάμο του
κ αν του έλεγες για τον πατέρα του, ποια πιστεύεις ότι θα ήταν η αντίδρασή του;

----------


## Θεοφανία

Μαρνεκ....καλώς ήρθες.....

Ο τζόγος είναι μια πολύ επικίνδυνη συνήθεια και είναι πραγματικά δύσκολο να το σταματήσει μόνο με τη γκρίνια και την κακή ατμόσφαιρα στο σπίτι.
Ο μόνος τρόπος τρόπος για να του αποσπάσες την προσοχή είναι να σταματήσεις να ασχολείσαι μαζί του, να αναπτυξεις νέες δραστηριότητες και να τον αφήσεις μόνο με την επιλογή του.
Όσο είσαι εκεί και αντιδράς, μέσα του νιώθει μια διεστραμμένη ασφάλεια ότι η καθημερινότητα του και η οικογένεια του είναι σε ασφαλή χέρια.
Σταμάτα να του δίνεις αυτή την πατερίτσα και κάνε την επανάσταση σου.
Όσο συνεχίζεις έτσι, απλά θα διαιωνίζεις την κατάσταση.....

----------


## Marnek

Θεοφανία μου,
αυτό ακριβώς σκεφτόμουνα να κάνω. Μέχρι στιγμής, μιας και έχουμε ένα αγοράκι 16 μηνών, άρα είναι δύσκολο να κάνω ακριβώς ότι θέλω, προτίμησα αυτό το Σαββατοκύριακο, μιας και είμασταν και τσακωμένοι, να μην του ζητήσω τίποτα (ψώνια κλπ που καμιά φορά έκανε), όχι τίποτα άλλο, να μη νομίζει ότι έχω και την ανάγκη του. Περιέργως, ασχολήθηκε περισσότερο με το παιδί του και - την Κυριακή - με δουλειές του σπιτιού. 
Θα δούμε...

----------


## Θεοφανία

Αυτό που σου λέω μπορεί να σου φαίνεται απλή συμβουλή, αλλά επειδή στο παρελθόν ο άντρας μιας φίλης μου είχε παρόμοιο πρόβλημα, το έζησα από κοντά. Και τι δεν είχε κάνει η άμοιρη!
Μέχρι που ηθελε να πάει σε κέντρο απέξάρτησης εκείνη για να ξέρει πως να του φερθεί. Όταν πλέον κουράστηκε και τον έγραψε στα παλιά της τα παπούτσια, εκείνος άρχισε να βλέπει ότι χάνει τη γη και την ασφάλεια κάτω από τα πόδια του. Είδε και έπαθε να τη γυρίσει και ουδέποτε ασχολήθηκε με αυτό το καταστροφικό άθλημα. 
Τώρα παίζει κανένα στοίχημα και κάνει τη μπέιμπι σίτερ στο παιδί τους.
Κάπου διάβασα ότι έχασες 24 κιλά σε οκτώ μήνες. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι είσαι δυνατός και αποφασιστικός άνθρωπος. Δειξ του πως είναι να μείνει μόνος με το πάθος του και θα δεις για πότε θ αρχίσει να απομακρύνεται από την οθόνη του υπολογιστή.....

----------


## krino

απο οσα διαβασα μεχρι στιγμης μου φαινεται πολυ δυσκολο σαν προβλημα, μεχρι το οτι μπορει να κινδυνεψει ο γαμος σου.
Πιστευω οτι θα πρεπει να κανεις μια συζητηση με αρκετα σκληρους τονους - ορους.
Ηδη πατε 2 χρονια (?) οτι ειναι να διορθωσετε - πρεπει να το κανετε το συντομοτερον δυνατον αλλιως ετοιμασου να ζησεις μια ζωη κατω απο ενα τετοιο καθεστως που αλλοτε θα ειναι σε υφεση αλλοτε οχι.

Το σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα χρειαστειτε την βοηθεια ειδικου, μιας και εσυ οτι ηταν να κανεις (σαν μεσο οπου θα τον απομακρυνει απο ολα αυτα) το εχεις κανει ηδη.....
Θα σε συμβουλευα να προχωρησεις σε μια εφ ολης της υλης συζητηση γιατι πολυ πιθανον να καταστρεψεις και την δικια σου ζωη μαζι με την δικη του.
Παρολα αυτα πιστευω οτι πρεπει να αφησεις ενα παραθυρο στο να στρωσετε την ζωη σας κατω απο τους ορους που ειχατε συμφωνησει οταν παντρευτηκατε.

----------


## anwnimi

Marnek,
o ηλεκτρονικός τζόγος είναι και αυτός μια μορφή εξάρτησης όπως σωστά το θέτεις. Να ξέρεις ότι μόνο όταν συνειδητοποιήσει ότι η κατάσταση αυτή έχει συνέπειες και για τον ίδιο (ότι μπορεί να χάσει χρήματα, φίλους, συγγενείς, εσένα), τότε θα αρχίσει να συνειδητοποιεί ότι αυτό που κάνει είναι κάτι λάθος. 
Όσο για το ότι θέλει να βγάλει χρήματα αυτό είναι μια εντελώς αφελής δικαιολογία και αν το ήθελε αυτό θα μπορούσε απλά να δουλέψει. Πιστεύει ότι είναι ανεπαρκής στο θέμα της οικονομικής εξασφάλισης της οικογένειάς σας;
Παρόλαυτά πρέπει να το ψάξει/ετε - με συζήτηση, με διάβασμα, ενημέρωση ή/και ειδικό - γιατί θα πρέπει να διερευνηθεί το γιατί έφτασε σε αυτή την κατάσταση. Γιατί όπως σωστά είπε η Liber η θέση υπήρχε μέσα του για να αναπτυχθεί αυτή η εξάρτηση. Κι αν αδειάσει απλά με το να το κόψει μαχαίρι θα προσπαθήσει ασυνείδητα να γεμίσει με κάτι άλλο.

----------


## mstrouf

τελικά ο πατέρας του έχανε χρήματα με τον τζόγο, αυτό ήθελες να πείς; είχε υποστεί συνέπειες απο αυτό; τις είχε αναγνωρίσει ή μήπως τον θεωρεί πρότυπο κ κάνει τα ίδια;
να εγω ειμαι αντιθετη με οσα εχω αντιμετωπισει, αλλα βλεπω οτι τα λαθη καμια φορα τα επαναλαμβανω αθελα μου να κ καμια φορα ενω βλεπεις οτι κατι δεν είναι σωστο π.χ. κατι απλο να βρίζεις όπως σε βρίζουνε να το κάνεις.. προτύπο ή συνηθεια ή ακολουθουμε την πορεια που μαθαμε;

----------


## Marnek

Ο πατέρας του έπαιρνε δάνεια για να τα κάνει όλα. 
Ο ίδιος λέει τώρα \"ορίστε, τα παιδιά του θα τα ξεχρεώσουν, γι\' αυτό έκανε παιδιά\". 
Ξεκίνησε κάτι καινούριο τώρα. Παίζει \"Πάμε Στοίχημα\" στο internet, αλλά έχει κόψει (τουλάχιστον προσωρινά) το πόκερ. Εμένα αυτό με ενοχλούσε ούτως ή άλλως. Απλά, φοβάμαι, μήπως μέσω του Στοιχήματος θέλει και τα άλλα. 

Εσείς τι λέτε; Είναι δυνατόν κάποιος να κόψει τον ηλεκτρονικό τζόγο (πόκερ) και να διατηρήσει μόνο το Στοίχημα; Γιατί αυτό δεν είναι ενοχλητικό, δεν παίζει μεγάλα ποσά, παίρνει μία κάρτα 10€ και την κρατάει αρκετές μέρες. 

Πρέπει να πω ότι τώρα, μάλλον έχει πέσει και λίγη ζήλια: Είχε μία ατυχία με ένα μεταπτυχιακό που κάνει, ενώ εγώ πέρασα τη χρονιά στο δικό μου, και, πλέον, έχω εγώ αποφασίσει να κόψω το τσιγάρο (έχω 2 ημέρες να καπνίσω) και τον βλέπω να ζηλεύει και... να μου πρόσφέρει!!!

----------


## liberchild

Mα δεν καταλαβαίνω, πώς μπορείς να αναρωτιέσαι αν μπορεί να κόψει το ένα και να αφήσει το άλλο και τί είναι πιό καλό και τι όχι ?
O άνθρωπος έχει πρόβλημα με τη λέξη πάθος, ό,τι κι αν αυτό είναι ( υπάρχουν πολλά ). Αν θέλει να σε κρατήσει κι αυτό να το θέσεις εξ άπαντος, πρέπει να πάτε κι οι δυό σε ειδικό και τέλος. Αν δεν θέλει, να τραβήξεις το δρόμο σου. Ακου σου δίνει τσιγάρο.. ούτε καν θάπρεπε να το αναφέρεις σαν πιθανό για σένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## krino

εγω πιστευω οτι αμα κατα τα αλλα τον αγαπας,
πρεπει να του σταθεις με κατανοηση οτι εχει προβλημα.

Ο τροπος ειναι το ζητουμενο.
Κατ εμε, πρεπει να εισαι κοφτη εκει που πρεπει και τρυφερη εκει παλι που πρεπει.
Πρεπει να δωσεις ενα τονο οτι αμα θελει να συνεχισετε την ζωη σας πρεπει να γινει 1 - 2 - 3
αλλιως πατε για φουντο.
Επισης τονισε πως μπορει να ειναι η ζωη σας αμα στρωθει αλλιως.
Και τελος δειχνε παντα οτι δεν αρκει η δικη σας συζητηση αλλα χρειαζεστε και την βοηθεια ειδικου.

Πιστευω οτι το πρωτο βημα θα γινει οταν κατανοησει οτι υπαρχει προβλημα - πριν αυτο ειναι ασκοπη καθε αλλη κουβεντα.
Δυστυχως πολλοι ανθρωποι, δεν δεχονται τις συμβουλες μας, παρα ζητουν να ακουσουν τα ιδια λογια (μερικες φορες τα ιδια ακριβως) απο ανθρωπους που τους θεωρουν ως ειδικους.
Ετσι πρεπει να κανεις βηματα που θα του αποκοπτουν καθε αλλου ειδους παρερμηνεια της συμπεριφορας του με τις συνηθεις δικαιολογιες που βαζει.
Ολα αυτα θα πρεπει να τα κανεις δειχνοντας οτι το κανεις για αυτον πανω απο ολα με την αγαπη που του εχεις και οχι για αλλο λογο.


Καλη τυχη ευχομαι.

----------


## liberchild

Δυστυχώς οι άνθρωποι με πάθη, δύσκολα δέχονται απ τον άνθρωπό τους ειδικά, ότι όντως έχουν πρόβλημα. Αυτό συνεπάγεται ένα φαύλο κύκλο που οδηγεί συνήθως σε υποτίμηση του ενός προς τον άλλο.

----------

